# North Wales free-parties



## non stop noise (Feb 21, 2005)

How is the free-party scene in North Wales these days? 
As I was growing up (from Dolgellau originally) there was something going on pretty much every weekend (this was early-mid 90's), these parties for me have never been surpassed; Nothing better than trooping to a remote mountain spot, getting muddy, car-hopping, dancing like a fool then watching the sun rise...  nostalgia...
  Living in London now and still a regular free/squat party girl, getting a little nostalgic for the old times. Bringing some mates up for a tour of N.Wales when it gets a bit warmer (around May time I suppose). Any recommendation for decent rigs, and any numbers for party lines? 

(Ddim caws-house os posib   )


----------



## non stop noise (Feb 26, 2005)

It surprises me greatly that there are no party goers in this forum   

Or maybe there just aren't any free parties in North Wales anymore?


----------



## zog (Feb 26, 2005)

only as far up as mid wales. a fair few happening down cardiff way


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2005)

think there probably is but there was one that was hammered by the authorities a few months ago, serious police brutality and rigs taken   

scene has started up again in cardiff tho'


----------



## non stop noise (Feb 28, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> think there probably is but there was one that was hammered by the authorities a few months ago, serious police brutality and rigs taken



Argh! Bastards!  
Real shame as my experience with the police was pretty good in the past as far as mutual respect etc (ok, so a couple of times had to be escorted off property, but they walked with us and chatted cordially, an enlightening experience for both sides  )

Cardiff seems to be the favourite desination for alot of the old crew from Dol, so if I came to a party down there would probably be a couple of familiar faces. 

What's been goin on? they outdoor parties or in disused buildings? There must be some good party venues round the docks are there?


----------



## non stop noise (Feb 28, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> only as far up as mid wales. a fair few happening down cardiff way



They still doin parties at Tal-Y-Bont by Aberystwyth?


----------



## Adrenalinmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> a fair few happening down cardiff way



im no longer in the know about the whole free party sceene. i go to squat parties in london, but ive not been to one since i got to cardiff. 
where are these parties then eh? how do i find out more.......... 
Adrenalinmonkey


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2005)

Cardiff - a new loose collective of interested and like minded party people started up a new thing under the banner CTN Cardiff Techno Network.

This seems to be made of peole who did things in the past, newcomers to Cardiff with tunes and contacts and ya good old Welsh ravers and dj's.

so far we've had one in an old massive brewery building in december down penarth rd and one a few weeks ago in an old creamery/dairy in an industrail area behind central station.  the police never came to the first one, it was snowing and everyone parked sensibly.
the second one had loads of people at it and 2 visiting 'english' rigs, the police came once at bout 3am and a discussion was had where they returned later on sunday morn and it was turned down as the party was coming to an end anyway.  this party was wicked, wicked location...skinning up in a milkfloat was funny, wicked set ups and a wicked crowd. it went off and people are still talking fondly of it   
if ya want to know about CTN, drop me a pm, check this now and again www.technonetwork.org (should be updatd when there's a new party) or squatjuice.
would be good to see more urbanites there, and actually meet them.   
take care now.....

some pics of the dairy party here
SJ gallery


----------



## non stop noise (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the links ddraig. the dairy party sounds wicked   ( though for some reason the images wouldn't load on the second link  )

Seriously thinking I should finally visit my mates in cardiff, sounds like loads of good stuff happening over there.

What about outdoor parties? suppose it hasn't really been the season recently, but for nostalgia's sake would love to find one....


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2005)

the outdoor season is gonna 'mynd bant' this summer


----------



## amotivatedraver (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd be very interested if anyone is aware of any free parties going on in wales, it's sooo fuckin dead here in Aberystwyth.

As a bit of a bonus I've met a guy who supposedly organises raves over the summer, I'll be posting on here if I get any news on those.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2005)

amotivatedraver said:
			
		

> I'd be very interested if anyone is aware of any free parties going on in wales, it's sooo fuckin dead here in Aberystwyth.
> 
> As a bit of a bonus I've met a guy who supposedly organises raves over the summer, I'll be posting on here if I get any news on those.




hiya, i think someone on here into tunes and parties might be at Aber too   
also, as you prob know, not wise to put up definite or exact details on any BB, best to ask for interested peoples to get in touch etc

nice one, take care


----------



## non stop noise (Mar 1, 2005)

amotivatedraver said:
			
		

> I'd be very interested if anyone is aware of any free parties going on in wales, it's sooo fuckin dead here in Aberystwyth.
> 
> As a bit of a bonus I've met a guy who supposedly organises raves over the summer, I'll be posting on here if I get any news on those.




Sounds like it may be Tal-Y-Bont. Pretty regular venue in the warmer months, or was in the mid 90s anyhow. Stompin parties  

Would love to hear any news if you get it, nice one


----------



## non stop noise (Mar 1, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> the outdoor season is gonna 'mynd bant' this summer



mynd _lle_ ddraig? Esgysodwch, fy Gymraeg wedi marw yma yn LLyndain...


----------



## Wolfie (Mar 1, 2005)

there was certainly a fairly regular one round here the summer before last in a deserted quarry (not far from Caernarfon)- I didn't hear of it happening again last summer but that could just be cos I'm not in the know


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2005)

non stop noise said:
			
		

> mynd _lle_ ddraig? Esgysodwch, fy Gymraeg wedi marw yma yn LLyndain...




bant - off iirc
mynd bant - go off

thought you meant my welsh had died whilst being in london, you'd be right it's dying    
even went up grays inn road to have a look, nice building, bit stuffy tho


----------



## non stop noise (Mar 3, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> there was certainly a fairly regular one round here the summer before last in a deserted quarry (not far from Caernarfon)- I didn't hear of it happening again last summer but that could just be cos I'm not in the know



If we're thinking of the same place I used to know it well, aahh, happy times...
Let us know if you start to hear any bang-bang-banging as the weather starts to warm up a bit   

<<<ddraig>>>
Mynd Bant- rydwi'n gobeithio!


----------



## zog (Mar 3, 2005)

> What about outdoor parties?



went to one up near usk on forestry land last april - shut down by the rozzers about 6am and there were a few up trefil during the summer including a big multi rig affair. last schedualed one there was blocked off by the rozzers as well.

they still happen but you have to be one step ahead of the plod.


----------



## non stop noise (Mar 3, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> went to one up near usk on forestry land last april - shut down by the rozzers about 6am and there were a few up trefil during the summer including a big multi rig affair. last schedualed one there was blocked off by the rozzers as well.
> 
> they still happen but you have to be one step ahead of the plod.



ahh, they're jealous cause they're all on duty and have nothing better to do with their time  

Why do they bother, most of these parties are out of hearing distance from most people  Do they put it down to disturbance or have they done away with the excuses now and just quote the CJA at you?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2005)

they bothered with that one as there had been a few that 'way' and apparently some residents of the village next to it were giving it some about the traffic. and also that it was a bank holiday coming up and they were expecting a biggie.
also the boulders were removed the week after.  so smaller parties did happen after that.

when i was last there the plod came round, checked for safety and access in and out and seemed happy enough


----------



## Sunray (Mar 3, 2005)

I've always some of the biggest outdoor parties happen in North Wales, nice and empty place for it if its nice and sunny,  bit of a bitch to get to from London tho,  for the commited raver I feel


----------



## non stop noise (Mar 4, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I've always some of the biggest outdoor parties happen in North Wales, nice and empty place for it if its nice and sunny,  bit of a bitch to get to from London tho,  for the commited raver I feel



Bit of a bitch to get to from pretty much anywhere, part of the appeal   

Maybe we should get a London2Cymru party-bus sorted if something good comes up in the summer


----------



## sofasmoker (Mar 9, 2005)

Im in Aber and need to know of some free party numbers round here....anyone help us out??    moved up here few months back and heard theres some good parties round here in the spring     know when these start up??

stu


----------



## JenkinsEars (Mar 9, 2005)

Which Aber?


----------



## sofasmoker (Mar 12, 2005)

sorry!  .......aberystwyth

stu


----------



## CheshireCat (Aug 2, 2005)

there was a party in llanfrothen over the weekend just near penrhyn and we went to another one few weeks ago in the hills near tonfannau near tywyn bryncrig that way there was also a good one in bangor way up in the hills!!! back in april there was a massive rave up in the hills in corris,,,,if i hear of any more ill fill you all in!   im off to creamfields soon....wish that was free lol!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2005)

hiya, welcome to the boards, glad you like and go to parties   

can i suggest that the places you've mentioned are too specific, yes the parties have been and gone but it may well jeopardise future one's, thanks   

best to be a bit general and then let people know via private message
cheers


----------



## Dandred (Aug 2, 2005)

CheshireCat said:
			
		

> there was a party in llanfrothen over the weekend just near penrhyn and we went to another one few weeks ago in the hills near tonfannau near tywyn bryncrig that way there was also a good one in bangor way up in the hills!!! back in april there was a massive rave up in the hills in corris,,,,if i hear of any more ill fill you all in!   im off to creamfields soon....wish that was free lol!




Fuck me a pary at tonfannau!! Used to live in Tywyn. Was it a loacl event or outsiders coming to invade?  

Used to party all over north and south Wales


----------



## CheshireCat (Aug 3, 2005)

was full of local people was great..there were some invaders but no body minded!....  where are you living now?im in barmouth!!!!! lol not much to do there! cheshirecat x


----------



## topaz (Aug 8, 2005)

tal-y-bont used to be great, i was involved with the organisation of those.  he still has intimate affairs there but he got slapped with a 'if u have another partyhere we'll fine you at least 25 grand' order   

they often used to happen around the abergwesyn as well


----------



## non stop noise (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice one CheshireCat, can see that you probably need an alternative to the one and only Sand dancer.   blurgh!

(hello Dan btw, why weren't there any parties at Tonfannau when we were around?? missed out man...  )

Sad to hear about Tal-y-Bont


----------



## Dandred (Aug 13, 2005)

CheshireCat said:
			
		

> was full of local people was great..there were some invaders but no body minded!....  where are you living now?im in barmouth!!!!! lol not much to do there! cheshirecat x




I'm living in South korea now mate! 

Who's still parting about in mid wales then? Do you know Leaf and Tom?



Hello Non stop nosie how you doing in the big smoke?


----------



## non stop noise (Aug 14, 2005)

Dandred said:
			
		

> I'm living in South korea now mate!
> 
> Who's still parting about in mid wales then? Do you know Leaf and Tom?
> 
> ...



Hey dan, Big Smoke is going good, but moving to a slightly smaller smoke (Liverpool) quite soon. How's the Deep-fried dogs   ?
Leif still living in Dol (with  my old mate Jade ) think Tom is in Cardiff now, his band is aparently doing quite well


----------



## CheshireCat (Aug 18, 2005)

sorry i havnt replyed been busy at work...im not sure if i know tom and leaf but im sure my dads m8 smiler will from brithdir!! im living in barmouth! bout time they closed the sandancer,,,,,the carpet has been the same for 20m years! when there one time and when i walkd off my shoe came off coz it was stuck to the carpet! lol x


----------



## non stop noise (Aug 19, 2005)

Smiler will def know, he's Tom's Dad  

Hhahhaha! just realised I got called non stop nosie! lol!


----------



## CheshireCat (Oct 2, 2005)

alrite guys n girls sorry not posted for ages been dead busy with work,,was a great party in betws y coed this weekend!! not sure if theres gunna be anything else now for a while! anyone else no of anything?? chesh x


----------



## CheshireCat (Oct 2, 2005)

ah so you know smiler tom and joe and cath ellis? smilers lad tom was in an accident out in cyprys apprently he was in a bad way but he pulled through ok i spoke to cath hes gonna be fine x


----------



## evilbert (Oct 6, 2005)

*free partys still alive in wales*

http://www.dosseposse.com/
that is one crew there are also many other rigs i will try and get more contact details 2 post


----------

